
What's Behind “Tech” versus “Journalism” - aspenmayer
https://www.getrevue.co/profile/caseynewton/issues/what-s-really-behind-tech-versus-journalism-260861
======
aspenmayer
> Journalists and their allies rallied to Lorenz’s side, myself included — no
> journalist deserves to be harassed or threatened. Other investors and those
> sympathetic to Srinivasan’s anti-journalism threads joined in the shouting.
> From a distance, it seemed like little more than the latest salvo in a
> conflict between journalists and Silicon Valley that has escalated
> significantly this year.

> But what if you take the whole discussion of “tech versus journalism” and
> reframe it as “managers versus employees”? Then, I think, you get closer to
> the truth of what’s going on.

